# 1st reel mower suggestion



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

A nearby golf course has a variety of walk-behinds for sale. I'm interested in buying my first reel mower. Since there isn't a market for them anywhere around me, I feel like this may be the best opportunity to catch one reasonably priced.

I don't plan on mowing below .50 until I grasp the concept a little better. I leveled my common bermuda lawn last year... its not perfect, but in decent shape.

There are multiple of each. Here is a list of options:
Greens master 1000 - $1500
John Deere 220's -$800
Jacobsen Eclipse2 - $800 w/ trailer
Toro Flex 1800 - $800
Toro Flex 21 - $750

Which would you suggest for a beginner in my shoes? I suppose it also depends on the number of blades per reel. I am not sure what blades are on the mowers. TIA


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

How handy are you? You like taking stuff apart?

I would god for these two and spend a little parts.
Toro Flex 1800 - $800
Toro Flex 21 - $750


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Seth_13 said:


> A nearby golf course has a variety of walk-behinds for sale. I'm interested in buying my first reel mower. Since there isn't a market for them anywhere around me, I feel like this may be the best opportunity to catch one reasonably priced.
> 
> I don't plan on mowing below .50 until I grasp the concept a little better. I leveled my common bermuda lawn last year... its not perfect, but in decent shape.
> 
> ...


Which version of JD 220? A, B, C, SL, E?


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

claydus said:


> How handy are you? You like taking stuff apart?
> 
> I would god for these two and spend a little parts.
> Toro Flex 1800 - $800
> Toro Flex 21 - $750


I'm no mechanic, but I can tinker with small engine items.

I don't think the flex model cuts above .50. I'd have a hard time maintaining that short of a cut for my first reel. I also have no experience with PGR, which I imagine I need to get familiar with


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Seth_13 said:
> 
> 
> > A nearby golf course has a variety of walk-behinds for sale. I'm interested in buying my first reel mower. Since there isn't a market for them anywhere around me, I feel like this may be the best opportunity to catch one reasonably priced.
> ...


SL. The JDs do not have grass catchers either


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I like JD's a lot due to them using Honda engines. Replacement parts are readily available with lots of youtube videos.

I would buy the 220SL. The HOC goes as high as 7/8".

You could easily get your money out of it if you decide to sell it. Probably could make money on it.


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Seth_13 said:


> A nearby golf course has a variety of walk-behinds for sale. I'm interested in buying my first reel mower. Since there isn't a market for them anywhere around me, I feel like this may be the best opportunity to catch one reasonably priced.
> 
> I don't plan on mowing below .50 until I grasp the concept a little better. I leveled my common bermuda lawn last year... its not perfect, but in decent shape.
> 
> ...


Just curious, but how did you find out the course is selling them? I have thought about trying to cold call several courses around here but I figured it was a long shot.


----------



## claydus (Jun 2, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> I like JD's a lot due to them using Honda engines. Replacement parts are readily available with lots of youtube videos.
> 
> I would buy the 220SL. The HOC goes as high as 7/8".
> 
> You could easily get your money out of it if you decide to sell it. Probably could make money on it.


Also, if you go with the JD220 be ready to spend a little money on bearings, seals and snap rings, I love my 220B but the previous owner didn't take of it. Lots of wear parts on the JD compared to the Toro's. IDK may be the golf course you are buying from kept them in good shape.

If I decide to get another model... the E-Cut models would be at the top my list. My 220B require a good bit a grease lubrication and it shows on the sprockets, chains, and other zerks fittings!


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

Just curious, but how did you find out the course is selling them? I have thought about trying to cold call several courses around here but I figured it was a long shot.
[/quote]

Stumbled upon a large lot on facebook marketplace... definitely a diamond in the rough.

Let me know your luck with cold calling. I do know that its not uncommon for golf courses and similar industries to buy new fleets every 3-5 years. Dealers offer discounts/rebates to businesses that buy in bulk from them and the business can usually sell that new equipment at a later date and profit enough to do it all again.


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

Reddog90 said:


> Seth_13 said:
> 
> 
> > A nearby golf course has a variety of walk-behinds for sale. I'm interested in buying my first reel mower. Since there isn't a market for them anywhere around me, I feel like this may be the best opportunity to catch one reasonably priced.
> ...


Stumbled upon a large lot on facebook marketplace... definitely a diamond in the rough.

Let me know your luck with cold calling. I do know that its not uncommon for golf courses and similar industries to buy new fleets every 3-5 years. Dealers offer discounts/rebates to businesses that buy in bulk from them and the business can usually sell that new equipment at a later date and profit enough to do it all again.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@Seth_13 FYI...I sent you a private message earlier today!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'll throw this out there that you can get a high HOC cut kit for the Flex 21 from R&R for about $80 IIR. It will allow you to go up to 1" HOC. A great thing about the Flex is that there are ZERO grease zerks. Maintenance is really easy.

You'll want to see how many blades are on all of the reels, because that's going to help you decide which one is going to better fit your HOC that you want to maintain. I'm going to be changing my 14 blade reel to an 8 or 11 blade this winter. Less blades = higher HOC. If I was keeping my lawn at putting green heights, the 14 blade would be fine. I do wish I had a larger grass catcher though, so that GM 1000 would be nice to have.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

JD's are such well built mowers that you won't be disappointed if you went that route. I have a 220E and it's a great machine. If it were me I'd lean toward the John Deere.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Best machine in that list for higher HoC is the Toro GM1000. Fixed head machine, easy to setup for higher heights.

The reel in each is a big factor too. You want one that was setup to mow tees and approaches, sometimes called a collar mower.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I have an old Jacobsen GK 526a and very happy with it. Looks average from the outside but the internals (I have opened here and there) are in great shape. I was sceptic about 26'' WOC but now I love it even more because of that.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Do any of them come with a groomer?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I bought my high HOC kit from eBay for about $40 that goes on my Flex 21. I have it set currently at about its minimum setting and cut at half inch. On that list I would do the JD 220 or the Toro Flex. One advantage of the Flex is sharpening. I pull the cutting unit off (two bolts) and take just that to the guy that sharpens for me. The rest of the mower stays home in the garage. With the JD you will need to drop the whole machine.


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

The 2014 JDs look pretty good


----------

